
How We Hacked the Media and Landed Six-Figure Contracts in Four Days - joeyespo
https://medium.com/life-learning/how-we-hacked-the-media-and-landed-six-figure-contracts-in-four-days-96ea4aca4eef#.vzzr3xy38
======
orionblastar
More like tricked the media into thinking the app was real. Social networks
had banned their domain name, due to too many postings/spammings of it. But
people still talked about it because it was controversial. An app that matches
you up to other people to fight. Sort of a Fight Club app rather than Tinder
for fighting. One that was a mockup that lead to their real web page and
campaign.

I'm sure they could have made a real app that matches people up with other
people to fight, but there would be a big liability if people got hurt in
those fights. There also could be criminal charges as well for provoking
assault and battery.

It just shows how gullible the media is to believe almost any project is real,
and how some people will just fund anything even if it is a bad idea that
leads to liabilities from getting people to fight each other.

Still there are things to learn from it to get the media's attention. Like
writing to new media companies about your app, getting people involved to
promote your app, making a mock up first before writing your app so people
will know what it should look like when finished, testing it out on a web app
first before making the mobile app, etc.

